# Center console removal for automatic



## duckredbeard (Jan 24, 2002)

*Center console removal for automatic (mk4 Jetta)*

Ultimate goal is the replacement of the glove box door. Working on a 2001 Jetta with the small glove box.
Following the DIY (http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=958556), I am not sure about how to do step 26, as the automatic has no boot. I'd like some clarification before I get to this step. Also, I am unable to get the right end cover off, shown in step 37. I got it loose, but the top end is still locked in.
I fancy myself a DIY kind of person, but this is elaborate. I don't like the idea of getting this deep into it without clarification of these steps.


_Modified by duckredbeard at 12:44 PM 3-5-2009_


----------



## duckredbeard (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: Center console removal for automatic (duckredbeard)*

Got it...the removal is the same except for this important step. Set the parking brake. With the key in and turned (but engine not started), shift to N and depress the big thumb button and keep it depressed. Slide the shiny sleeve of the shaft downward, the first couple of times it may be difficult. Return the shifter to park, don't let go of the big button. With the big thumb button still depressed, pull the shifter handle off the shaft.
Reinstallation is opposite of removal. Releasing the big thumb button should be the last step, after the sleeve is slid upward, locking the shifter handle in place.
Guess it pays to use the Bentley manual I paid for when I bought the car! I'm going to look through there and see what else I could be doing.




_Modified by duckredbeard at 8:22 AM 3-7-2009_


----------



## duckredbeard (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: Center console removal for automatic (duckredbeard)*

Since I seem to be the only one reading this thread, I'll talk to myself. 
One thing I would encourage is to close the cupholder before the removal of the shifter handle. Broke my cupholder off so bad, it hit the sunroof. Sure I can find another at a salvage yard.
Since the entire center console was out, I took the opportunity to clean it all using soap and water. As the forward console was already peeling, I rubbed all that rubberized finish off using just my fingers and water. Much better. Almost did that for the forward and aft console segments also. Decided to wait. If you use water on any electrical components, let them air dry in the sun for a few hours before reconnection.
Be patient when removing this stuff...lots of head scratching, but not too bad if you take your time and look at what you are doing.
Hope this helps someone!


----------

